# Crickets and mealworms



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Strange question. I just wondered if you would be able to keep a small quantity of crickets and mealworms together, in a large faunarium?

Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


----------



## Routley (Jun 7, 2011)

as far as im aware mate the crickets will eat the mealworms, crickets are cannibalistic.


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Can you keep crickets and locusts together or would you be able to split a 12 litre plastic tank and keep one type in each section


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

please help


----------



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

Locusts are vegitarians but crickets will probably eat them.


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

can you split a plastic tank into two bits then using a bit of cardboard or something


----------



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

They will eat the cardboard


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Bex_2011 said:


> They will eat the cardboard


They will eat cardboard


----------

